# bbc channels on sky freeview



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

For the last month I have been loosing bbc channels at about 6.00pm - now they are all kaput why ???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

morro said:


> For the last month I have been loosing bbc channels at about 6.00pm - now they are all kaput why ???


Try the scottish BBC channels. I cant remember the numbers off hand but you will find them in the list of channels. When we lose BBC 1 and 2 we can usually get the scottish ones.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think they are 990 and 971


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I think they are 990 and 971


Thanks but even they have gone!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Swop to new sat receiver, very cheap unless you want HD and facility to record one channel watch another. start at around €30


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

We were losing some quality on some channels, I spoke to our local satellite expert and he says that it happens at this time of year for some reason, lasts a few weeks and then will go back to normal!


----------



## kalamaki (Feb 18, 2011)

omostra06 said:


> We were losing some quality on some channels, I spoke to our local satellite expert and he says that it happens at this time of year for some reason, lasts a few weeks and then will go back to normal!


Its to do with re-alignment of satellites apparently. We kept loosing BBC1 for minutes each day for about a week, now its OK. Have problems with BBC Wales 1 and 2 though which is a problem as hubby is a rugby fan and we can't get the matches! This is fairly recent, and I have been told that they changed frequencies and another broadcaster using a similar frequency is messing up the beam! Was also told that if I got HD it would probably sort it out, as HD beam and transmission is stronger!


----------

